# Interesting Questionnaire



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

*I take no credit for this questionnaire* I found this on another site and found the questionnaire really helpful.
It is however made for enneagrams, but it can help in the typing of personality type as well.All I did was to make it shorter so that it would be more focused on MBTI type rather than enneagrams.*

DO NOT REPLY TO THIS THREAD WITH YOUR ANSWERS. PLEASE MAKE YOUR OWN THREAD WITH YOUR RESPONSES.*

*1. What are 5 key qualities about you, and what is each of their direct opposites?*

Example: “I am nice. The opposite of that would be cruel.”

*2. Now explain why each of the opposites COULD be you and why it might be GOOD to be that opposite characteristic. Own them even if they are negative traits.*

Example: “I am nice. The opposite of that would be cruel. I guess I can be cruel because I never tip waiters. Tipping waiters encourages them to stay at these jobs ‘….’”

*3. What would you say to a 5-year-old child if he or she asked you what the purpose of life is?*

Note: You’re talking to a young child so keep the answer short and brief.

*4. What type of advice would you give that same child on how to survive in this world?*

Note: You’re talking to a young child so keep the answer short and brief.

*5. If you were told you only had one year to live from today, and it was 100% guaranteed that you would die exactly 1 year from now, what would you do in that year? * 

Note: Your health will be fine all the way up to the end. 

*6. Why aren't you doing this now?*

*7. What do you really want in your truest self? *

*8. What have you substituted/settled for compared to what you really want?*

*9. What are your defense mechanisms?*
Sometimes people don’t realize what their true defense mechanisms are because they are working at 100% efficiency. You may have to really think about this one.

Another way to look at the question:
When you start to feel uncomfortable or anxious about a situation, what do you generally start to do?

*10. What are some good habits that are needed for living a healthy adult life?*

*11. What are you like in relaxed and non-threatening situations?*

*12. What is your predominant fault?*

*13. Think of a time when you felt at ease and connected to yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?*

*14. Think of a time when you felt anxious and disconnected from yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?
*
*15. What is an addiction or urge that seems to drive you as almost as if you’re not in control? Almost like an alien force that drives or pushes you down.*

*16. What things do you feel you cannot do because they might jeopardize your survival?*

Example: “I can not express my feelings, because I feel like I need to be cool, calm, and collected to survive.”
“I have to be right. I can not afford to be wrong.”

*17. What do you need in your life to face your fears?*

*18. What is your own personal mission statement?*

Examples: 
“The kind of person I would like to be ____.”
“The kind of activities I would like to be in ______.”
“My personal mission is to ______.”


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

*Here's the one I did** (as an example)*:

*1. What are 5 key qualities about you, and what is each of their direct opposites?*

Stubborn - Easily give in
Anarchist - Following a system by others
Confrontational - Open
Inquisitive - Satisfied with what I know
Assisting - Letting people fend for themselves 

*2. Now explain why each of the opposites COULD be you and why it might be GOOD to be that opposite characteristic. Own them even if they are negative traits.*

If I wasn't so stubborn I might have more friends, lol, since I got problems accepting being wrong. But Easily giving in would do so that people would walk over me. I sometimes happen to give in too easily when certain people speak to me and especially if they are forceful.

Sometimes the system might be more right and more thought through than my own system. Sometimes I follow a set system even if I think that I'm following my own.

If I was more open I might be able to be more diplomatic and accepting of different opinions and views. I might be really open with people who are friends or who I trust and I might be almost too trusting/open at times.

If I wasn't so inquisitive and was more satisfied with what I know, then I might be a more happy person.. sometimes ignorance is bliss. I have no idea with this one, but I "might" be satesfied with what I know by will, if I don't want to accept what my inquisitiveness is leading me.

Sometimes people don't want to have someone holding their hand and so it might be better to let them deal with their own problems. I occasionally tend to treat some people like "don't talk to me if you can't do it on your own".

*3. What would you say to a 5-year-old child if he or she asked you what the purpose of life is?*

Life is a journey of understanding and sharing of that understanding.

*4. What type of advice would you give that same child on how to survive in this world?*

Find a reason to love yourself and then live to have yourself for as long as possible and beyond. 
Because no one will ever be able to feel the love for you the same way you do.

*5. If you were told you only had one year to live from today, and it was 100% guaranteed that you would die exactly 1 year from now, what would you do in that year? * 

I would join a big criminal gang and use my power of disruption and staying alive to break them up and then I might try to take out the leaders.

*6. Why aren't you doing this now?*

Because I love myself too much to become transparent. (meaning having bullet holes in me)

*7. What do you really want in your truest self? *

To be able to spread peace.

*8. What have you substituted/settled for compared to what you really want?*

Since I can't spend my entire life just going around and helping people on my terms then I'm settling for just getting a job where I can do that.

*9. What are your defense mechanisms?*

I become extremely passive-aggressive like a hunter observing the moves of a competing hunter in a duel between animals. (the staring into the eyes and walking around each other in a circle thing, but mentally).
I start to notice the other person's vulnerabilities and I start to pick at them like a child picking of the legs of a bug.
The more defensive/angry I get the worse it gets.

*10. What are some good habits that are needed for living a healthy adult life?*

To be happy! 

*11. What are you like in relaxed and non-threatening situations?*

I'm very silly and I try to joke around a little.
I'm also very helpful and friendly.

*12. What is your predominant fault?*
That I tend to tell people what I think of them at times without being able to control it.

*13. Think of a time when you felt at ease and connected to yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?*

There was serenity in the world for me.

*14. Think of a time when you felt anxious and disconnected from yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?
*
I hated everyone and felt like the world was against me and like I needed to stand up to them.

*15. What is an addiction or urge that seems to drive you as almost as if you’re not in control? Almost like an alien force that drives or pushes you down.*

My inquisitiveness. People find me inquisitive, but I have no control over it.

*16. What things do you feel you cannot do because they might jeopardize your survival?*

Anything that could end with me being a corpse.
I fear everything that is dangerous... even climbing a ladder.

*17. What do you need in your life to face your fears?*

I need do it anyways and as much as I dare. 

*18. What is your own personal mission statement?*

I would want to be a really knowledgeable person who can spread all my knowledge and also to be able to help them to survive on their own (aka. teaching the hungry man to fish rather than to give him a fish).


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

We should get this stickied.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

FacelessBeauty said:


> We should get this stickied.


Would be nice.
Different questionnaires works for different people.
I guess this one was the one that could see the difference between my Fi and Fe.
Also tells us about the mentality of the person, so we know what might put us off track.

Speaking about the "* What are 5 key qualities about you, and what is each of their direct opposites?*" sice most others are just "I'm this" and this one also got "I'm definitely not this"


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

A form that's actually meaningful : P


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Do you have a link to the whole thing? It'd be interesting to do this in the Enneagram section of this forum and you say there's more to it than what you posted.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Kito said:


> Do you have a link to the whole thing? It'd be interesting to do this in the Enneagram section of this forum and you say there's more to it than what you posted.


I agree. When I filled this out, I though that this would be beneficial to the enneagram typing forum.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

It still looks more enneagram-focused than JCF-focused. It has some interesting questions, but it needs to prompt more specific responses that make explicit the exercise of cognitive functions.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Spades-approved for Enneagram consumption.

Wanna post it or should I?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

True, it's made mainly for enneagrams, but I realized that it helped a lot with personality type as well.
I removed the most enneagram focused questions.

It's from: http://www.personality
can't write those together.
nation.com/observatory/2744-questions-help-people-their-enneagram.html

Because then it becomes like this:
************************************observatory/2744-questions-help-people-their-enneagram.html


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Spades said:


> Spades-approved for Enneagram consumption.
> 
> Wanna post it or should I?


you can post it if you want if you make a mention of me :kitteh: 
Posting things makes me nervous.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Test to see if linking worked.

Whoa. Siteban? Keywords not approved?

Anyway, maybe the questions can be tweaked a bit.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Flatlander said:


> Test to see if linking worked.
> 
> Whoa. Siteban? Keywords not approved?
> 
> Anyway, maybe the questions can be tweaked a bit.


Yea.
Personality N is basically trying to copy personality cafe and make some adjustments for the better and personality cafe doesn't like that competition.
They're basically censoring the competition away from existence.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Yea.
> Personality N is basically trying to copy personality cafe and make some adjustments for the better and personality cafe doesn't like that competition.
> They're basically censoring the competition away from existence.


Interesting.

Anyhow, I'd start with taking out stipulations like



> Note: You’re talking to a young child so keep the answer short and brief.


The way someone writes can give hints as to their personality type. If they choose to talk to a 5-year-old in an overly complex way (I'm guilty of this), it could be revealing as well.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Flatlander said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Anyhow, I'd start with taking out stipulations like
> 
> ...


Yea, I'll write a list and ask for a change.
A few things needs to be changed a bit.

The first post is locked, so I need a moderator to help me with that.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Yea, I'll write a list and ask for a change.
> A few things needs to be changed a bit.
> 
> The first post is locked, so I need a moderator to help me with that.


Good idea. Do you want to do it all yourself? I was going to make my own modifications and post on the Enneagram forum, but I can wait for yours.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Spades said:


> Good idea. Do you want to do it all yourself? I was going to make my own modifications and post on the Enneagram forum, but I can wait for yours.


Well, you can go ahead and post the original on the enneagram part
I'll just try to find a better way to find personality types with this one 

What do you think of just having these in the questionnaire instead?

1. What are 5 key qualities about you, and what is each of their direct opposites?

2. Now explain why each of the opposites COULD be you and why it might be GOOD to be that opposite characteristic. Own them even if they are negative traits.

3. What would you say to a 5-year-old child if he or she asked you what the purpose of life is?

4. What type of advice would you give that same child on how to survive in this world?

5. If you were told you only had one year to live from today, and it was 100% guaranteed that you would die exactly 1 year from now, what would you do in that year?

6. Why aren't you doing this now?

7. What do you really want in your truest self?

8. What have you substituted/settled for compared to what you really want?

9. What are some good habits that are needed for living a healthy adult life?

10. What are you like in relaxed and non-threatening situations?

11. What is your predominant fault?

12. Think of a time when you felt at ease and connected to yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?

13. Think of a time when you felt anxious and disconnected from yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?

14. What is an addiction or urge that seems to drive you as almost as if you’re not in control? Almost like an alien force that drives or pushes you down.

15. What is your own personal mission statement?

Might take some other random questions from other questionnaires.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Well, you can go ahead and post the original on the enneagram part
> I'll just try to find a better way to find personality types with this one
> 
> What do you think of just having these in the questionnaire instead?
> ...


Add the picture analysis. It's good for capturing the perceiving functions. :tongue:


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> 5. If you were told you only had one year to live from today, and it was 100% guaranteed that you would die exactly 1 year from now, what would you do in that year?
> 
> 6. Why aren't you doing this now?
> 
> ...


These strike me as potentially repetitive, though they could be asking about short-term vs. long-term desires, or how people's desires change under stress/constraint vs. without. Is there some way they could be combined, or the difference could be made clearer?



> 9. What are some good habits that are needed for living a healthy adult life?


I would take out "adult", since well.. not everyone here is an adult, technically, and probably not everyone strives for it as the adjective is commonly considered.



> 11. What is your predominant fault?


Up front, more relevant to enneagram. I have an Se inferior function, but I would not claim that my fault lies in the lack of Se involvement, though the related facet of my life comes as a challenge to me. I might change this to something like, "What is (are) your predominant challenge(s) in life?"



> 12. Think of a time when you felt at ease and connected to yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?


Assumption: the person has felt connected to people. Assumption 2: They thought about these specific things during this time - some might not have done so, or wouldn't remember their thoughts.

I would change the question to look more like this:

"Think about a time you have felt most at ease. What were you doing and thinking about at that time?"



> 13. Think of a time when you felt anxious and disconnected from yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?


"Think about a time you have felt most uneasy or disconnected from yourself. What were you doing and thinking about at that time?"



> 14. What is an addiction or urge that seems to drive you as almost as if you’re not in control? Almost like an alien force that drives or pushes you down.


"Is there anything you find yourself drawn to despite your better judgement? Why?"


----------



## Akmal Jaward (Jun 27, 2012)

*1. What are 5 key qualities about you, and what is each of their direct opposites?
energetic- weak
proud-humble
dramatic-dull
helpful-selfish
clever-dumb 

2. Now explain why each of the opposites COULD be you and why it might be GOOD to be that opposite characteristic. Own them even if they are negative traits.

being less bubbly might be preferred by some.
being humble is very important.
being dull wont have everyone staring at me
being less selfless would be good too
being dumb and crazy can be good too


3. What would you say to a 5-year-old child if he or she asked you what the purpose of life is?

help others
4. What type of advice would you give that same child on how to survive in this world?

avoid being quarrelsome and hurting others

5. If you were told you only had one year to live from today, and it was 100% guaranteed that you would die exactly 1 year from now, what would you do in that year? 

join a revolution/war in a good cause(helping humanity), martyr

6. Why aren't you doing this now?

because i am only in ma teens and an average man has about 50 years more.

7. What do you really want in your truest self? 
achievement, happiness for me and for everyone

8. What have you substituted/settled for compared to what you really want?
happiness for me and my friends, family etc

9. What are your defense mechanisms?
Sometimes people don’t realize what their true defense mechanisms are because they are working at 100% efficiency. You may have to really think about this one.

trying to show others I am a reserved sort of guy.

10. What are some good habits that are needed for living a healthy adult life?
Dream and make something happen

11. What are you like in relaxed and non-threatening situations?
slow and smily
12. What is your predominant fault?
arrogance, extreme selflessness
13. Think of a time when you felt at ease and connected to yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?

one small person/group with a lot of potential
14. Think of a time when you felt anxious and disconnected from yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?

life is full of sorrow and loneliness.every man for himself 



15. What is an addiction or urge that seems to drive you as almost as if you’re not in control? Almost like an alien force that drives or pushes you down.

sad people
16. What things do you feel you cannot do because they might jeopardize your survival?
be extremely selfless

17. What do you need in your life to face your fears?

confidence and courage
18. What is your own personal mission statement?

save the less fortunate*


----------

